# Dual booting with windows 8.1



## bsmith (Apr 9, 2017)

I started another thread about dual booting with Linux.  But the company I bought my laptop from messed up again and sent the wrong replacement computer.  I know I can get a refund and at this point I'm tempted to just install FreeBSD on an HP touchscreen I have that has windows 8.1 on it.  After all I do have three laptops, a notebook and a chromebook.  I really don't need another laptop.  Would this be similar to the great instructions I got for dual booting with linux?  I'd really like some advice as to whether I'd be better off just getting another laptop or trying to dual boot.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2017)

I would suggest leaving Windows as is and install FreeBSD on VirtualBox or something like it. With these new laptops you're going to have a difficult time getting everything to work. 

Another reason is that these laptops are highly likely using Secure Boot. Making it difficult to install any other operating system besides Windows.


----------



## bsmith (Apr 10, 2017)

Would you have a  suggestion for a computer that would be FreeBSD compatible?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 10, 2017)

Check this thread and the wiki.


----------



## bsmith (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the info.


----------

